# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الاحد 14يونيو 2020 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

Sunday (dimanche) 14.06.2020 ( GMT+00)  *Spanish League Primera Div. 1*  *11:00  Athletic de Bilbao -  Atletico de Madrid*  *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Signal* *-Eutelsat 10°E-3900  L  3750-Biss (C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-3896 L  5000 -Biss (C-Band)* *17:30   Real Madrid CF   - SD Eibar* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Signal* *-Eutelsat 10°E-3900  L  3750-Biss (C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-3896 L  5000 -Biss (C-Band)* *BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol* *-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *BeIn Sports USA* *-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *20:00 Real Sociedad   -  Osasuna* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Signal* *-Eutelsat 10°E-3900  L  3750-Biss (C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-3896 L  5000 -Biss (C-Band)* *BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol* *-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *BeIn Sports USA* *-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *German Bundesliga 1st Div* *13:30    FSV Mainz 05  -   FC Augsburg* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sport Uzbekistan* *-NSS-12 57°E- 11587 H 16532 -FTA* *16:00 Schalke 04 -  Bayer 04 Leverkusen* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sport Uzbekistan* *-NSS-12 57°E- 11587 H 16532 -FTA* *South Korean League* *10:00    Daegu FC- FC Seoul* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3639 R 15284 -FTA(Multistream) (C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3685 L 15280 -FTA(Multistream) (C-Band)* *Poland Ekstraklasa League* *16:00    Gornik Zabrze    -   Legia Warszawa* *FreeSports* *-Astra 28.2°E- 11426 V 27500-FTA* *Hungary NB1 LeagueMatches*  *17:00    Kaposvari Rakoczi FC -Diosgyor* *M4 Sport HD* *-Eutelsat 9°E-11958 V 27500-FTA(DVB-S2)* *19:05    MOL Vidi FC  -Ujpest FC* *M4 Sport HD* *-Eutelsat 9°E-11958 V 27500-FTA(DVB-S2)* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg* *Serbian SuperLiga* *12:00    Indjija   -  FK Vojvodina* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg* *14:30    Backa Topola   -  Crvena Zvezda* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg* *17:00    FK Partizan Belgrad  - Cukaricki* *ARENA SPORT 1*  *-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg* *Czech First League* *   15:00    1FC Slovacko  -  AC Sparta Praha* *ARENA SPORT2* *-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg*

----------

